# Any recommendations for italys east coast?



## scoobypete (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi all,tours going well so far and are heading down the east coast of italy. at the moment.

Not going or rather looking too good at the moment,van got vandalised in Fontellanato (diesel/kerosene) thrown over it in the middle of the night and have done venice for a couple of days.

Now just want to chill and unwind on the coast but so far looks a bit bleak,are we missing out on something? 

Currently sat in Ravenna so from here on down hoping it can only get better.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry to hear that Pete

We loved Venice( again)

but then crossed over and meandered thro Umbria and onto Rome And back through Tuscany

I think your experience was a one off, we found the Italians lovely and I'm sure you will

will follow your posts as we intend to return soon to see more of Italy

aldra


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

The further south you go the more everything is beach based and therefore bleak in appearance until the summer proper. If you're just bumbling around and sight seeing stick around in Umbria / marche / Toscana or go see Rome while it's quiet. East and South East has limited appeal beyond sun/beach. Others will disagree I'm sure.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We loved Sansepulcro, and the area around Lago Trasimeno.

Don't know where you have been so far.

Helen


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

How far do you want to go?

We liked Trani, with a lovely cobbled town and quayside.
Barletta has an easily accessible beach, good parking and a huge bronze statue from 200BC (memory?).

Bari is bustelling but with a nice seafront; parking is a problem although there is a large parking area just south of the city.
Mola di Bari and Polignano a Mare are a couple of the larger towns on the coast road. There was a nice spot near the monastry at San Vito (I think).

Take the road inland from Monopoli (if you're a gamer, you must pass go!) to Alberobello and the fantastic Trulli houses.

However, it is over 350 miles from Ravenna to Barletta and 430m to Alberobello.

Happy holidays - Gordon


----------



## scoobypete (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone, have done Turin,Pisa,Florence,Maranello,lake Garda,Verona and Venice so far.

We initially set out with the intention of seeing all the car museums in Europe,have been to 3 so far,the two in Turin and of course Ferrari in Maranello

Beaches and sun sounds great,would be much welcomed at the moment as weve had 3 days max since we set out in feb and have done all of the south coast of spain as far as murcia already!

Bit churched out at the moment too what with all of them in france too,as nice as they are so a few weeks relaxation is on the cards,need to slow down a bit.

Pete + sam


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

As above really. South of Venice we went into the Euganean Hills but you are past that, then one night wildcamping on the headland at Mont Conero (just past Ancona) before heading inland. There are fantastic huge caves and a free aire at the visitor carpark at San Vittore (43.403559,12.976162) which is about 20 miles SW of Ancona.

Beyond Umbria we spent several days in the Abruzzo National Park which was really lovely and felt surprisingly isolated. Didn't go any further south.

Kev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

I would definitely take a detour inland and visit San Marino, theres a great free sosta there at the base of the Funicular...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/parking-borgo-maggiore-campsite.html

Further down the coast Fano is worth a visit, theres a private sosta by the beach and a free municipal sosta in town, take your pick..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4281

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11571

Pete


----------

